# Hi, I'm new from South Africa



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! 
I love Gypsy horses too. They're just too pretty  hehe

Anyway, have fun posting!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the site! - I'm fairly new here, too. =]


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy the site! Dont be afriad to ask questions, its a great place to do so!
Have fun posting!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome!!
It's awesome to see a South African on here... I just love the accent and have always wanted to visit your country. It must be beautiful.


----------



## RileySmiley (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey! I was born in south Africa but I live in Scotland now  and theres a gypsy vanner on my yard...called Bash XD add me on msn(anyone) if u like [email protected]


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey! Welcome to the forum


----------

